# Update to using upper deck on P&O



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

For those who read my post concerning being put on the upper deck when returning from France on Spirit Of Britain I have received a letter today from P&O, this is what they have said. 



"I'm glad that you have brought this problem to my attention and am sorry for the negative impression that has been created. I have been in touch with the port duty manager at Calais to pass your concerns to him. I trust this issue will not arise again. 

I assure you this is not a new policy; we need to utilise the deck space to maximum efficiency.but there is no new policy to put motorhomes with cars.I'm sorry that on the day of your return,a decision was taken to put you somewhere you found difficult to get to." 


Ian


----------

